# Zink



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I ran into the Zink crew this last weekend by lake preston. We just finished the evening hunt and we were going to stop by the bar for a bite to eat. Well outside we noticed the big Zink sticker on a truck, and just figured no way.. Well when we walked in there was like 6-7 guys with the zink hoody on, and i just happened to be wearing mine to. Anyways clay came over to our table because he noticed my shirt and sat down and talked to us for 5-10 min. This was Sat. and he said they killed 76 that day in the wind over there 450 full bodies. Just thought that was kinda cool, i was hoping he would ask if i could come hunt snows with them, since he says its like a job, well its better then my job doing stucco..


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I ran into the Zink crew this last weekend by lake preston. We just finished the evening hunt and we were going to stop by the bar for a bite to eat. Well outside we noticed the big Zink sticker on a truck, and just figured no way.. Well when we walked in there was like 6-7 guys with the zink hoody on, and i just happened to be wearing mine to. Anyways clay came over to our table because he noticed my shirt and sat down and talked to us for 5-10 min. This was Sat. and he said they killed 76 that day in the wind over there 450 full bodies. Just thought that was kinda cool, i was hoping he would ask if i could come hunt snows with them, since he says its like a job, well its better then my job doing stucco..


 :koolaid:

Did you get his autograph?? :lol:


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

:koolaid:

^
^
^
^
Now thats funny rite der!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

:lol: :withstupid: Good one!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Was Grand Master Freddy himself among them?
I thought that that Jason and Jobe or whatever their names are was Avery's answer to snow goose hunting.
Congrats on your experience,
Dan


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Man you guys are always hatin' on people... :roll:


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

thats cool my buddy from brookings ran into them the same weekend scouting, they were going to get permission for a field and tony and tyson stoped them because they had just got permission for the field the avery boys ended up shooting 77 that morning and only 16 the next morning then they pulled out and headed north i guess


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

dfisher said:


> I thought that that Jason and Jobe or whatever their names are was Avery's answer to snow goose hunting.


 :rollin:

Good to here they are nice guys!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

jgat said:


> dfisher said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that that Jason and Jobe or whatever their names are was Avery's answer to snow goose hunting.
> ...


What's so funny. I didn't have my documentation infront of me and I'm not remembering too good anymore. 
Yeah, yeah, that's them. Tony and Tyson. :lol: Didn't have my hero ring tuned in just right. Reception was fuzzy.

Thanks for the heads up.
Dan


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

dfisher I was laughing with you, not at you! :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

jgat said:


> dfisher I was laughing with you, not at you! :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like to me it's you boys that are a little jealous of the Zink crew. A guy gets on here and simply states that he met a member of the Zink crew and oh hell here starts the hater-aid bullcrap.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Who cares, these azz-staffers that some ppl idolize are a" black eye" on the sport of waterfowling.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> Was Grand Master Freddy himself among them?


 Yes fred was there too. He looked like hell too, when he took his hat of his hair was stickin straight up, I thought it was kind of funny... I don't understand the hate either they seem like some good guys too me. Just because they are probably some of the only people that can consitantly kill snows doesnt mean you need to hate on them.


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

I wouldn't be bashing him either as we are all a little jealous on what they do for a living. Like the first guy said it would of been great to get an invite out to hunt with them, as I know it as happened from what I have heard from friends that knew people that were. In fact he is one of the ones I respect the most. 
I went to a goose calling championship while in college 12 years ago and with all the big shots at the time were there, of course this was before Fred was really famous, but I tried talking to most of them and they wouldn't give you a time of day. But he was very talkative and a great guy to visit with. And during the competion he was the best there and won it which was great that he didn't act like he was above everyone else. That is why I even bought one of his goose calls, now I wish I would run into him again to talk to him about the call.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

BeekBuster said:


> Just because they are probably some of the only people that can consitantly kill snows doesnt mean you need to hate on them.


 :eyeroll: I'm not trying to jump on your back at all, but making statements like that won't get you very far.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> the only people that can consitantly kill snows doesnt mean you need to hate on them.


You need a shovel for all the crap your pushing? Give me a break.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

headshot said:


> Who cares, these azz-staffers that some ppl idolize are a" black eye" on the sport of waterfowling.





headshot said:


> You need a shovel for all the crap your pushing? Give me a break.


Maybe you should take your own advice.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Who is bashing anyone? He made the big time of goosedom and that's great. He's an alright guy. He's carved his niche' in the industry and sells some very good products. And yes, we are all probably a bit jealous of a guy who gets to travel and test and work on bettering goose hunting for all.

I think my animosity is targeted towards you fellas that defend him and try to play the part of the 'pro-staffer'. Fred Zink needs no one standing up for him. He's got big shoulders and big boots to fill for anyone who wants to jump in them and try to walk a mile in his shoes. Its work and a grind and only the strong can survive that road. I have the utmost respect for Zink and some of the other fellas who have cut a name for themselves in the industry.

It's you guys who wear the bands and the hoodies and face masks and everything Zink and come to his defense that I detest; that and your arrogance and the "I'm a better goose hunter than you!" attitudes. It's out there for the taking boys and if you think you're good enough, grab your piece of the pie and run with it. Take the chance instead of sitting around and being wannabes. This is an exciting time in goose hunting thanks to Zink and his contemporaries, with equipment and techniques constantly changing. Go for it and carve a name for yourselves and don't be the cry baby disciples of the men who have made it when someone on a forum exercises their right to express an opinion.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> ND_duckman Posted: Fri Apr 04, 2008 5:36 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Well I am not a Prostaffer and I don't claim to be the only person that can shoot snow geese. How does it apply to me? Give your head a shake or get off the glue.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Bring it on baby. My dad can kick your dad any day of the week. He can out "hunt" Fred Zink too. Out "kill" Fred Zink, well --that's different. Way different. Different concept. Hunters hunt. Killers kill. My dad's an awesome hunter. Always looking over the next hill for birds. Seems to have a sixth sense for it. Been hunting waterfowl since in Nodak since like 1935, when things were pretty tough. No motion decoys then. No laydown blinds then. Maybe Fred Zink has a good time just getting out and breathin' some fresh air. Maybe. But my dad -- I know for sure he does. For sure.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

dfisher said:


> Who is bashing anyone? He made the big time of goosedom and that's great. He's an alright guy. He's carved his niche' in the industry and sells some very good products. And yes, we are all probably a bit jealous of a guy who gets to travel and test and work on bettering goose hunting for all. Dan


I agreed with the rest of your post... but not this. I AM NOT jealous of a guy who calls hunting "work". Hunting is what I use to get away from it all, I don't ever want hunting to become what I want to get away from.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

It's all stemmed from jealousy, don't ever kid yourself. If you had the opportunity to do what they do, and get paid for it, you'd be right there.

And since someone all ready brought it up, you fellas that like to bash pro-staffs, why cuz you met a couple you didn't like and so now they all suck at life? Well, I've met a few guys from ND I didn't like, but does that mean you are all gay...umm, maybe? :lol: Just kidding but you see my point.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Echo i understand what your saying. I have nothing personal against any prostaffer. I don't agree with the comercialization of waterfowling. These guys are making videos of great hunts and lots of the younger ppl think goose hunting is all about shooting a limit of bands. The way these guys portray it is if you aren't killing, you aren't hunting. The only thing that keeps these guys employed is the legions of kool aid drinking wannabes. And for another member of this forum to say the only person that can kill snow geese consistantly is fred zink is absolutly preposterous. I was bird hunting long before prostaffers made it cool to hunt birds and I am sure I will be doing it long after the rest of the hunting community sees these guys for what they are really doing to the sport. Where do you think PETA and other tree-huggers get high quality footage of guys laughing at the goose they just blew up at 10 feet? I am not just thinking about me,right here, right now. I want to teach my boys how to hunt. Give the antis enough ammo and as soon as some bleeding heart gets into power we're screwed. I thought you guys south of the line would be scared of this with the choices you have for your next president. I can't picture hillary or Obama out in the blind bird hunting or even being remotely pro-gun/hunting. There's an old saying that works in this situation: Give em enough rope and he'll hang himself. Prostaffers are leaving us to hang.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

I do see a little where you are coming from, but prostaffs are not always all about, oh look at me, I have a hoody, some bands, so that makes me cool. There are a lot of great pro-staffs out there that would just make one proud to be a member of. Remember, most of what PROmotional-staffing involves is trying to portray that company and helping customers with any info that they might need. PROmotional-staffing also involves going to different events that retail stores or outdoor shows are putting on.

In my opinion, the Zink videos are some of the best out there, unlike Foiles. But enough about that, it's time to go play at the lake.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm glad we can agree to dis-agree, although me thinks you are somehow conected to Zink or some other prostaff.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

echoXLT said:


> but prostaffs are not always all about, oh look at me, I have a hoody, some bands, so that makes me cool. There are a lot of great pro-staffs out there...


If you could point me in the direction of this one guy that would be great. thanks.

I can say that Pro-Staffers have caused me not to buy certain products as opposed to buying them at about a 99/1 ratio. There are few Pro-Staffers who work for companies that they want to see succeed, if they are, they are the owner or closely related. All the rest of them just e-mailed everyone they could and jumped on the first company that took the bait. Just so they could get the black sweatshirt, put some bands on the lanyard, and say hey look at me!! I'm a Pro-Staffer!!!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Im not saying that just fred can go out and kill snows the way he does.. Im sure he has people that are already scouting for the next feild while they are still laying in there ground blinds.. The Zink crew im sure has this down to a science now. Im not a band envying, video drooling zink kool-aid drinker, k, i like there calls and i think they are good guys, im not saying he is the only one that can consitantly kill snows, just one of the only guys i know that can almost do so. Im sure there are guys on here that are better hunters than fred, thats why i bring alot of my questions to this site theres lots that can be learned, and from alot of different prospectives. Im not here to argue that fred is so awsome like some of you are thinking, i just think its wrong to hate on someone because he wears a lanyard full of bands.. Maybe its not the best thing for waterfowlers to see, but its adverstisement thats the way this world works unfortunatly, Avery probablly pays him to wear them because they think it makes him more proffessional. Dont feel like your jumping on my back neither, this is just one of those subjects. no offense taken... :beer: [/quote]


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

You gotta little something on your nose there beekbuster. This was a good discussion but in 1 post you say no one can outperform freddy and now he's not that good. I have a solid opinion on the matter you won't see me flip flopping around. You keep talking about better hunters. What makes a hunter better? How come I wasn't informed about this competition? I am a hunter, I kill birds consitantly and I even do good things for wildlife management and enviromental conservation. Maybe freddy or foiles can teach me how to become a "better" hunter. I would like to tell you that you are full of it but I will give you the benefit of doubt because you may not know any better.

Cutting: You made some excellent points there. There's one company in particular that will never get one red cent from me. No matter how many 16y/o's push their products in every forum on the net.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Headshot you like bashing dont you...


> This was a good discussion but in 1 post you say no one can outperform freddy


 you want to point out to me where i said this?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Posted: Sat Apr 05, 2008 11:06 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Here you go man, you are like a fish outta water. Flip-flop.



> BeekBuster Posted: Fri Apr 04, 2008 4:17 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Just look at who posted it and the date, I haven't altered it. :lol:
I am done squabbling with you over this subject. I posted my opinion and you posted yours. I've stuck to my story for quite some time, yours is ever changing.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

let it go already, headshot no one wants to hear you're pot stirring comments and argumentive antics.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My favorite pro-staff Foils! I set up in the field next to them, they were in the night feed field I was in the morning feed. They scouted the morning before, I knew the birds woulden't go back the next morning. We shot geese they didn't. They were rather mad. :lol:

I think this topic can get raked back and forth all day long.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I think this topic can get raked back and forth all day long.


It sure can. As for my "pot stirring antics" , I'll let you know when you can tell me what to think. I don't know about the rest of you guys but I take nothing that is said on the intraweb personally, but I'm stubborn and will argue my point. To be honest I like these kind of threads, not for personal bashing, but because it makes me think about my beliefs and opinions. Sometimes I am wrong, sometimes I'm right. The same goes for everyone else here. :beer: When the dust settles from these little arguments, I still respect you as a man and I respect your right to have your opinion.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

This is perfect forum about how you guys turn this into a joke. beekbuster just compliments zink for coming over and taking the time to talk to him. Then headshot gets on here an bashes him and "pro-staff". If he was made the offer to hunt and get paid while using some of the best equipment made I would have a hard time believed he would turn that down. I am not pushing zink or avery products but you know what I mean. As far as the commercialization of waterfowling as soon as Zink and Tyson and Tony start leasing counties and states so they can hunt then we might be worried. As far as putting out new products to help you succeed in the field I would not call that "commercializing". Then he will say that he has hunted longer than me and could out hunt or out kill me. That is not what hunting is about who has done it longer or who is better than the other. JUST GO HUNT AND QUIT SITTING ON HERE PICKING PEOPLE APART ALL OF THE TIME. HEADSHOT- go back and read what you are posting the guy was complimenting Zink for approaching him and talking which is always a nice gesture. If you are such a great hunter and can tell everyone what not to say and say and what they can and can't buy then you would not have time to be on here bashing people.

GO HUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thank you sdgoosekiller


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I align myself with headshot on this....

Most of the youth sporstmen/hutners coming of age are influenced heavily by the pictures they see, the stories they read, and most of the time it always involves numbers...........number of birds killed, number of decoys, what kind of decoys, blinds, etc, etc. Youths are becoming involved with hunting for the wrong reasons.

Hunting trips are meant to create memories of time spent with family and friends, outdoors, doing what our ancestors did. Getting away from the commercialization of our current world, not worrying about how many fullbodies someone has or how many birds someone has shot throughout the season.

I can remember hundreds of hunts while I was growing up, thousands of great memories and none involve numbers or material items. I take pictures at the end of every hunt (and yes, the pictures include the game we harvested that day), but not for the reason to gloat or to show how many birds were killed. The pictures are taken as a reminder of the hunt. The most rewarding thing any young hunter can do is to create a journal (or buy one, as there are several available on the market) and write notes about the hunt........not the birds killed, or bands shot; but rather the experiences shared with friends and families. The laughs and jokes and events that took place during the hunt.

Its a sad day coming with the current crop prices and eventual loss of CRP, those who are able to get out and hunt should re-evaluate the reasons they are going afield.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I totally agrre you LOST THIS ONE HEADSHOT- SORRY BOUT IT :beer:


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Me, a member of the Zink pro-staff? I actually kind of resent that. You can go on blabbing on how pro-staffs are the devil, but just quit with all the hater-aid. You don't think there are some really great guys in pro-staffs? Obviously you have never been to a good outdoor show, or especially to a calling competition. MOST of the guys on prostaffs for competition duck calling are some of the greatest guys to be around.

And, cuttindaisies, on your profile, you have a location of "in the killing fields," and interests of "ducks geese, and the ruthless murder of both," yet these you are taking sides with the guys that think pro-staffs are bad for hunting???WTF!! If you would like to comment on this, I would be really interested in what line of bs you could come up with!

It just amazes me how most of the guys on here stirrin' up this crap, are probably younger guys that are truly that jealous of someone else. Cracks me up.

Anyway, beekbuster, glad to hear you had a good encounter with some members of a pro-staff...oops, I didn't think that was possible though??!!


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

echoXLT said:


> And, cuttindaisies, on your profile, you have a location of "in the killing fields," and interests of "ducks geese, and the ruthless murder of both," yet these you are taking sides with the guys that think pro-staffs are bad for hunting???WTF!! If you would like to comment on this, I would be really interested in what line of bs you could come up with!


Okay?!?! Its not that Pro-Staffs are bad for hunting. Well, yeah it is. Making it out to seem the only way its worth your while to hunt is to get out there and kill limit after limit... and in order to do that- because remember all waterfowl are getting smarter and smarter according to Fred Zink- we need the best equipment, sound familiar??? And that equipment just so happens to be the same stuff the Pro-Staffers are peddling... And all the while we are losing hunters. Yet, none of these Pro-Staffs dedicate themselves to improving the sport, or bringing new people in.... they are just interested in winning- by killing more ducks and geese- over those who are already in it. All the while looking really really cool in their black hooded sweatshirt.

To bring back a term that I haven't used since 10th grade... Pro-Staffers are Sell-Outs. They no longer participate in the sport for the love of the sport, it is a quest for money, fame, and power with waterfowling being the means in their feeble attempt to get there. Its make its embarssing for myself and others who go out and expect nothing in return from the sport, to call ourselves duck hunters knowing there are people with the Pro-Staff mentalitiy also calling themselves duck hunters.

Hunting requires the ruthless murder (or respectful harvest depending on your demeanor) of whatever game species you are hunting... or else it would not be hunting. Duh.

Can you please explain to all of us what we are supposed to be jealous of in a Pro-Staffer for company "X". As you said a lot of people are just jealous and it cracks you up... So what is there to be jealous of? the black hooded sweatshirt? B/c I can buy those anywhere and look just as rediculous.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

All of what you just said is the biggest line of assumptions and personal views that I have ever seen! And just because Zink says that people need to upgrade their equipment with the times, he is bad? What do you want him to do, go back and use sling shots out of a dug-out canoe? Give me a break! Believe this or not, hunting is an industry and there are guys out there selling things, is that a crime? Is it bad to make your product look good by having documented kills on film? Nope, just proof. And then pro-staffers peddling the merchandise, what else do you expect? THEY ARE PRO-MOTIONAL STAFF, and alot of guys seem to think (even some pro-staffers) that it means like professional, hardcore, [email protected] hunters, well it doesn't.

The number one goal for most pro-staffs is to get people involved with hunting (seminars, shows, etc.) and use their product while doing it. Is this a crime? If so, then every aspect of any business is faulty, and should be considered the same. Their is business going on in the hunting industry, if you don't like it, then start making your own hunting supplies, there is really no way around it.

You guys' assumptions on how prostaffs are all like what you say and are bad, have obviously not been around very many. When your own interests and location, cuttindaisies, is centered around exactly what yall are saying is soooo bad about pro-staffs. Kind of hard to try and rationalize with someone so hypocritical. So go ahead and think what you want, because there is no talking to someone like this.

Good hunting, fishing, or whatever.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

echoXLT said:


> You guys' assumptions on how prostaffs are all like what you say and are bad, have obviously not been around very many. When your own interests and location, cuttindaisies, is centered around exactly what yall are saying is soooo bad about pro-staffs. Kind of hard to try and rationalize with someone so hypocritical. So go ahead and think what you want, because there is no talking to someone like this.


I've been around plenty of Pro-Staffers. And yes, sorry they are not ALL bad. The ones who people like, you would never guess to be brown nosing for some company.

You never answered my question... why am I jealous of pro-staffers?

Again, ruthless murder is needed in order to be hunting. I do this in the field.

Here start your next post with this quote... Cuttindaisies is jealous of Pro-Staffers because...

And also, are you and Takem the same guy? If not, which one follows the other around like a lost puppy?

And I quit. I just want to see why I'm jealous.... good luck the rest of this spring Takem1 and EchoXLT... you two (or one?) are my favorite.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't have the reason for why yall are so jealous, just what makes sense seeing all of your opinions based on the actions of a few prostaffers you must dislike. Just seems like a little too much hatred. Jealousy? Because if you were given the opportunity to hunt everyday of the season like some prostaff guys, meet lots of great people, etc. you wouldn't??? I would have a hard time believing that. So that is where I think the jealousy of prostaffs comes from, most guys wish that they were given that opportunity.

And as far as Takem1 goes, he is a hunting buddy and I have no idea why you want to bring that up. If you want to talk about anything else not related to this topic, feel free to pm me.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

THAT"S RIGHT bling is king. :beer:

Yeah we are the same person cuttindaisies :roll:

The only thing cuttindaisies that echoxlt is trying to say is that unless you know alot of prostaffers then don't be bad mouthin em'. As for echoxlt and myself goes cuttindaisies, I'm sure we'd love to hunt next to ya some day in the field so that way all the talk and BS would stop for good. I'm sure you've been out in the field and had someone else just dominate the area, WELL we haven't but how does it feel :wink: Just kiddin but back to the subject-I personally wear black hoodies all the time with sunglasses and a beanie BIG DEAL. I'm glad beekbuster that you met a hardcore group of hunters like what you met because they are END OF STORY!


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

This is a stupid argument.

This thread gets uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: five out of five pukes.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

What's a prostaffer?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks like this needs to get locked.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

CuttinDaisies said:


> So what is there to be jealous of? the black hooded sweatshirt? B/c I can buy those anywhere and look just as rediculous.


whoa whoa whoa, easy on this one, i wear my black nodak hoodie everywhere! 8)

everytime i read this i feel like im back in highscholl who gives a rats rectum? times are changing and there's nothing anyone can do about it. you just have to accept the old and the new just like everything else in life.

Atleast do everyone a favor and pm each other when you wanna b*tch back and forth


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

im sorry for dropin the F bomb on here since im sure none of you guys have never heard or said it before.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen to TB and Averyghg.Enough.
REAL'Pro Staffers'are usually good guys,hard hunters,and hard workers.Usually the 'problems'aren't real staffers but 'sticker'people who likely will never become staffers cause of their attitudes and actions.
Regardless,they almost all grow out of it. :beer:


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

I met some Zink guys once. They were cool to me. Gave me some tips on blowing a short reed that really brought my calling to a new level.

I already had their Runnin Traffic video so I knew who they were. I learned a ton from it too. Its got Tony and Tysons snow goose smackdown from a couple springs ago on it. I consider it required viewing for any inexperienced hunter trying to get into goose hunting.

In general though, they sell the idea that you need 1000 decoys to kill snow geese, or 8 dozen full bodies loaded in car trailer to kill canadas, 10 dozen mallard decoys, 5 short reeds, 6 duck calls, and a ton of other accesories. It works great I'm sure, but its just not realistic for most people.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't care about pro staffers what they say does not influence my purchases in the least. I don't know any so I can't speak to their character. It seems like there are foiles guys, zink guys, bigfoot guys, and so on. I think it was great they approached a guy in the bar and talked to them, but if it was me and that they spoke to it's not going to make me run out and buy their latest product, nor if they didn't speak to me am I going to call them stuck up and bash them. The state of hunting is what it is and the pro staffers have far less to do with it than we hunters do.
If you put "In the killing fields" as your location as opposed to say,"Grand Forks" as your location and your interests as "Ducks and Geese and the ruthless murder of both" as opposed to,"Ducks and Geese and the sporting pursuit of both" Which one do you think PETA is going to put in their next newspaper article. As hunters we have the responsibility to watch ourselves and not worry so much about prostaffers. Of all the citations written out by the G&F how many of them went to prostaffers as opposed to hunters. I think we need to clean up our own back yards.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I didn't take the time to read everyones replys but heres how I feel about it. I have no issue with the first post. The Avery crew is quite a group of celebrities in the waterfowling world. I sure wouldn't mind sitting in a bar and shooting the $hit with the guys about hunting some day. I think the zink crew "seems" (because I dont really know) like a good group of guys. Because of their success in the industry there are a lot of posers out there decked out in zink stuff because they think it makes them hardcore. Those are the guys that get made fun of by me.

I could care less about whos a prostaffer and who isn't. I'll judge them based on their character just like any other individual. If someone wanted to give me free products that I believed in, Id be happy to be called a "prostaffer." Dont think i'm going to do anything out of the way to get there though. And unless I'm getting paid decent money Ive got other things to do with my time then sit in a sports show booth.

For people who make their passions their income, they become a job. And it is Fred's job, thats where he gets his income. I could care less what he calls it. I love hunting and I'm sure he does. People in the industry are forced to do things above and beyond what someone with hunting as a hobby would choose to do. That is why they make money doing it.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Please lock this waste of space! Avery's guys are the ****, and so is the Zink crew, although I haven't been following the thread.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

ya know what sucks is that beekbuster ran into the zink guys and had a positive experience with them, he didnt get on a soapbox and preach Zink, he prolly thought it would be somethin neat to share with everybody on here and i think it is, but then people have to come in and try to bring the guy down.........makes me sick uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jmillercustoms said:


> ya know what sucks is that beekbuster ran into the zink guys and had a positive experience with them, he didnt get on a soapbox and preach Zink, he prolly thought it would be somethin neat to share with everybody on here and i think it is, but then people have to come in and try to bring the guy down.........makes me sick uke:


I think it is because he made it sound like he creamed his jeans because he met them. Truely what is so "neat" about it? Can he put it on his resume? Will it get him a Christmas bonus? Free one year membership here at NODAK? A tax cut?

I guess I never could understand why people think it is so cool to meet a famous person. Whats the big deal? Does it really make life that much better because you meet Hulk Hogan, Babe Ruth, Freddie, Foiles, Me or who ever? Is that really a life impacter? Is it really something to say oooohhhh and awwwww about? Do you think any of them seriously give a crap that they met you? Was a relationship formed? Do they call you, write you, e-mail you? Hey did Clay ask you if you had birds for the next morning? And I would hope for damm sure that the whole clan came by your table since you are putting food on their tables by buying Zink products and wearing a hoodie that you paid for promoting their products. They should have been "you are obviously doing for us so waht can we do for you!" I am not bashing you but I guess I don't see what the big yeeehawww is? Why do people faint when they meet a country singer, the pres, or any other celebrity? They wipe their azzzes just like you do! They are humans just like you and I. They don't have special powers.

Jesus now there is someone I would love to meet!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that this tread has gone on long enough bashing people because they were excited and wanted to share a hunting memorie or bashing people because they dislike prostaffers. Guys grow up, all beekbuster wanted to do is say what he experienced.

Beekbuster, I am glad that you had a positive expereince with the Zink crew.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Their job isn't hunting they just all have jobs that let them hunt a lot and are in a outdoors industry. Every person on here that has had an experience with the guys said they were nice guys. So how can the people that don't even know them be bashing them. They are making memories just like all of us. This thread is going nowhere.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Jesus now there is someone I would love to meet!


Well Leo, I have never PMed you or responded to your posts that I can remember, but I have read them. You look like a good guy to me so I think one day you and I will both get that wish of ours. :thumb:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> I guess I never could understand why people think it is so cool to meet a famous person. Whats the big deal? Does it really make life that much better because you meet Hulk Hogan, Babe Ruth, Freddie, Foiles, *Me* or who ever? Is that really a life impacter? Is it really something to say oooohhhh and awwwww about?


There you go again :lol:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

:eyeroll: I wasn't trying to make a big deal out of meeting these guys, i just thought it was cool to run into them in the middle of our hunting trip.. BIG DEAL! you dont need to be blurting out assumptions. I dont understanad why this thread had to get so blown out of proportion. The only reason i shared is because i thought some of you might think it was neat also. Dont you remmember 1st grade? "if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all?" i guess for now on i will just keep my stories to myself, for real people take a chill pill, show some class...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

BeekBuster said:


> I dont understanad why this thread had to get so blown out of proportion.


True that, I lost a lot of respect for some of these guys. But I guess I am a prostaffer too so what do I know.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Some of you guys need thicker skin!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Some of you guys need thicker skin!


haha, let's start a convo busting on Foiles, who has done a lot worse things then Zink and see who's panties get in a bunch!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ummm I think the only thing that gets me about Foiles are the BS rumors some of you kids try to start about illegal things. Last I heard his record is clean. Not sure we can say that about all though can we?? I don't think you have ever seen me come to his defense about blowing birds into pieces.

If you want to compare prostaff records we can.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There have been requests to lock this thread. I have not followed all of it, but it is getting personal. There were good posts, and there were confrontational and degrading posts so I will lock it. Cabin fever will be over shortly.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The worst threads always seem to occur during my absence, thanks for locking.


----------

